# Whats the current method for block grabbers?



## Mthawkins (Apr 20, 2015)

Curious whats out there in 2019 now with low risk of getting caught by amazon? Competition for whole foods is real out there. I use an iphone but I've heard of android emulators on PC like bluestacks


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

The 2019 method with low risk of getting caught is called your fingers.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

So you are looking for an illegal way to scam the system?


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

Lol. Do people REALLY think they will get help from other drivers.
A. asking for help to commit fraud.
B. asking to help you take blocks illegally away from me and thus money out of my pocket.

Lol, cracks me up.


----------



## newsweed (Jun 6, 2019)

Mthawkins said:


> Curious whats out there in 2019 now with low risk of getting caught by amazon? Competition for whole foods is real out there. I use an iphone but I've heard of android emulators on PC like bluestacks


What does that mean?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Mthawkins said:


> Curious whats out there in 2019 now with low risk of getting caught by amazon? Competition for whole foods is real out there. I use an iphone but I've heard of android emulators on PC like bluestacks


Send me the money for the program. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Blackberry (Aug 19, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> Send me the money for the program. You'll be glad you did.


If you show me how to do it I'm down to pay you. Times are really hard out here trying to catch blocks


----------

